# A banner I made for my friend to advertise his DJ channel



## DSLR noob (Mar 13, 2011)

I don't actually do any professional work like this but I wanted to ask if you guys think this is a good vibe to help my friend spread his music? This would be used as a banner. And I can VERY easily re-do the text, because I feel it is a little hard to read. Click picture for link to full size.




DJDV2 by rowe2ry, on Flickr

I made that out of this photograph he was using before.






Do you think I did well given the poor quality of the source image?


----------



## jritz (Mar 13, 2011)

Looks pretty good, did you make in illustrator? If so, maybe use a few less points to get smoother curves and also, the left eye is way too gray it looks funny.  The text is also very hard to read, but I think overall the vibe is good.


----------



## user3977 (Mar 14, 2011)

i agree with the eye and the text is a little hard to read but come on, whats up with the gas mask? i mean i know the DJ's all have their thing but that just looks really odd. then again Deadmau5  and the big mouse head... yeah i guess his is with his line. other than the eye and text its looking good. maybe some lasers or a mixing table behind him.


----------



## scdsuccess (Mar 14, 2011)

Nicely done, but i must agree with the previous 2 comments.  

The text is a really eye strainer.... 

But otherwise... making something nice out of a poor quality photo given, job nice done.


----------



## DSLR noob (Mar 16, 2011)

Okay, this is the updated version, a little bland, and more blatantly an advertisement but I think all for the better, colors corrected in the eye.




DJDV4 by rowe2ry, on Flickr

as for the comment on the mask, it may seem really odd, but if you go to one of these raves or dances, everyone is dressed up in some way, and the DJs need a distinct look that stands out a bit. Until he figures out some cool stuff he wants to do involving a Darth Vader helmet and some cool glowstick inspired LED lighting, he went with this thrown together look.


----------



## bigboi3 (Mar 16, 2011)

I like the re-edit much better.


----------



## DSLR noob (Apr 3, 2011)

Made a how to for this method.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...w-use-photoshop-make-your-photos-cartoon.html


----------



## ziplock122949 (Apr 11, 2011)

The edits definitely helped. Looks good.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Apr 11, 2011)

Google RQ Code.  You need it on this banner and generate one for his website.
I do like the edit but I feel that impact font isn't unique enough and overused.


----------



## SkyBlue (Apr 11, 2011)

How about changing the font/color to something more mysterious? 
I think it will somewhat blend with the Darth Vader thing which is cool...and likable.


----------

